# Using ground deer for sausage



## bnew17 (Nov 9, 2020)

I have some ground deer from the processor with what i estimate at a 90/10 ratio with fat. I want to make some brats and mix 50/50 with pork shoulder. Will using the ground deer that has beef fat, give the sausage a bad flavor?0


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 9, 2020)

Hmm, good question.
My local shop blends ground venison with pork fat, not beef.
I have them just straight grind so I can make it my way.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 9, 2020)

Won't hurt a thing... that little amount of beef shouldn't be noticeable at 50/50 venison/pork


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 9, 2020)

Depends on what type of beef fat he used in the mix. Not all beef fat is ideal for sausage. I have found that beef brisket trim fat is good fat for sausage, which is what some texas smokehouses use when making Texas beef hot links.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2020)

There are dozens of Sausages that mix Pork and Beef. Your Venison should work fine...JJ


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I will post results


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 9, 2020)

It will be fine when making venison summer sausage  I use 70% venison 20% beef fat and 10% pork fat and people seem to like it.
When grinding venison for burgers and such I mix with about 15% beef fat and no pork to me beef tastes closer to venison than pork does.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 23, 2020)

I used my sausage fat calc and deer with 10% beef fat and pork shoulder at 30% should give you 20% fat sausages. They could be a bit dry or clumpy. I like a min of 25% and would rather be at 30%, but let us know how it was.


----------

